# Scratches on lacquered tigerwood flooring



## gambitlebeau (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi

How do I go about repairing/masking scratches and gouges/dents in lacquered tigerwood flooring please? thanks

The scratches are light. 

I have two/three gouged areas, around a few cm in diameter


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

gambitlebeau said:


> Hi
> 
> How do I go about repairing/masking scratches and gouges/dents in lacquered tigerwood flooring please? thanks
> 
> ...


Is the flooring solid wood or laminate? Any pictures?












 







.


----------



## gambitlebeau (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi

It is solid.

I'll get back to you about the pictures, when I get a spare moment

My friend has a set of Liberon retouch crayons that i maybe able to get my hands on within in the next few days. Don't know if that will do the trick though, as I guess Tigerwood is unusual.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

gambitlebeau said:


> Hi
> 
> It is solid.
> 
> ...


Tigerwood, assuming you mean goncalo alves, is not in the least unusual. It DOES have stripes (thus the name), if that's what you mean, and I would think that might make covering up scratches a little tough if you only have one color touchup crayon. Does your wood have light and dark stripes? Is it mostly tan with occasional dark area? Goncalo alves is VERY variable in this regard, so pics would help.


----------



## gambitlebeau (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi

Yep, unusual in terms of variety of tones/colours, so i assumed its a bit tricky/consuming trying to get spot repairs right. I think my friend has the 10 retouch crayon pack of the Liberon set, so i guess i am not that restricted. Though to be honest, i haven't got much of a clue about these things, but i'll give it a go.

Pics:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Not the best pics in the world but hopefully you should be able to pick up on some of the scratches and gouges/dents.

Hoping a bit of experimenting with Liberon crayons will do the trick but if not or if there are better suggestions, I'd appreciate anything you guys could throw my way. 

No, don't fancy doing the whole floor from scratch! 

p.s. Got some of the same flooring left over. Any suggestions of what could be done with it? 

thanks


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, boy, you're gonna have fun with that ! I'd hate to have to do one PLANK. Doing a floor seems like cruel and unusual punishment. 

Leftovers could possible be sold on ebay, used for small craft objects (depends on size of cutoffs), etc.


----------

